# "Premium Wood Pellet" - Tractor Supply



## wilburg (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anyone heard of this brand "premium wood pellet" - so called Maine pellets sold by tractor supply?  If so, any word on how they burn?

Right now they are $209 + a 10% off coupon...

I could also go to the local Home Depot and get the same deal


----------



## wilburg (Oct 2, 2012)

Never mind.. Found a link... https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/premium-wood-pellets-made-in-maine-mwp-review.90931/


----------



## Pellet-King (Dec 1, 2013)

Got a bag yesterday from TSC to test, green picture of a forest, says Premuim Pellets from Bolivar Mo


----------



## smalltown (Dec 4, 2013)

This season I have MWP and La Crete's. I was burning the MWP at the start of the season, but once it gets cold I burn the La Crete's.
I find the MWPs  ashy and not the best heat output. For the price I keep about a ton of MWPs on hand for the warmer days.


----------



## SXIPro (Dec 4, 2013)

MWP are ok at best. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## mepellet (Dec 4, 2013)

That's all I burned last year. And so far this year too. Almost done with them though and will be moving onto the mwp softies next. My stove hasn't had a problem with them. Yes they are a little ashy but with the size of the ash bin in my p61a, I can still go many weeks without having to empty it.


----------

